# How can I upgrade to an HR54 & keep my old receivers?



## dbassman55 (Dec 19, 2017)

I have an HR34-700, an HR24-500 and a H25-700. I would like to upgrade my HR34 to an HR54 and keep the HR24 & H25 however when I called DirecTV they told me if I upgrade my HR34 I would have to upgrade my other 2 receivers to Genie minis. I tried to explain that I wanted to keep the HR24 because it had its own 1TB hard drive and capability to record 2 more programs and I liked the H25 because when you hit record on it you can choose which DVR to record to. It was like talking to the wall though, I told them at the beginning that my HR34 had pixelation problems with recordings which is true on some recordings, but not all, so the best they would offer would be to replace the HR34 with another HR34, but if I wanted upgrade I would have to upgrade all of them.

How can I upgrade my HR34 to an HR54 and keep my other 2 receivers the same?


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

Call back and request a Upgrade to 4K - That will get you Hr54 and By Keeping that option you can keep your other receivers - Changing to a Genie 2 (hs-17) you have to give up what you have and install mini's


----------



## JerryMeeker (Sep 20, 2007)

dbassman55 said:


> How can I upgrade my HR34 to an HR54 and keep my other 2 receivers the same?


Makes no sense. I hade three HR24's. When I upgraded to the HR54, I decommissioned two HR24's, but kept the third in my bedroom. I didn't even have to return the hardware-it's sitting in a closet unused.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

dbassman55 said:


> I have an HR34-700, an HR24-500 and a H25-700. I would like to upgrade my HR34 to an HR54 and keep the HR24 & H25 however when I called DirecTV they told me if I upgrade my HR34 I would have to upgrade my other 2 receivers to Genie minis. I tried to explain that I wanted to keep the HR24 because it had its own 1TB hard drive and capability to record 2 more programs and I liked the H25 because when you hit record on it you can choose which DVR to record to. It was like talking to the wall though, I told them at the beginning that my HR34 had pixelation problems with recordings which is true on some recordings, but not all, so the best they would offer would be to replace the HR34 with another HR34, but if I wanted upgrade I would have to upgrade all of them.
> 
> How can I upgrade my HR34 to an HR54 and keep my other 2 receivers the same?


buy UHD TV and ask for upgrade your main DVR to HR54+C61K


----------



## Grafixguy (Mar 15, 2008)

My experience is that there is no need to have a 4K TV to get 4K equipment. However, it's important for the OP to know that any new equipment starts the clock on a new two year contract so any discussion with Directv should also involved some type of discount.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

it would force you to pay steep price for 4k TV (it's professional TV 4096x2160), I would buy affordable consumer UHD [3840x2160] TV like LG OLED xxB7


----------



## Steveknj (Nov 14, 2006)

Just make it clear you want to upgrade to 4K equipment, and you want to replace your HR34 with a new one. When I got my HR34 (and then HR44) they let me keep all my other DVRs (which gave me lots of recording options). When I had an issue with one of my HR2x boxes, I called to have it replaced, and they OFFERED me the upgrade. I told them exactly how I wanted to do it, and they agreed (I ended up replacing the HR2x and giving up ONE of my HR2x that was ancient and slow for a mini, which I was OK with).


----------



## Steveknj (Nov 14, 2006)

P Smith said:


> it would force you to pay steep price for 4k TV (it's professional TV 4096x2160), I would buy affordable consumer UHD [3840x2160] TV like LG OLED xxB7


Huh? You could buy a 55" 4K TV of decent quality for under $500. OLED TVs are MUCH more expensive.


----------



## dbassman55 (Dec 19, 2017)

Will I have to upgrade my dish to get channels in UHD? (Referring to the SWM 7 sticker on the back)

I already have an LG 43 inch 4K TV, I just didn't think to tell them I wanted to upgrade to 4K to be honest not sure the guy was talking with would have understood what I was talking about anyway and if so still would not have been very agreeable.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

dbassman55 said:


> Will I have to upgrade my dish to get channels in UHD? (Referring to the SWM 7 sticker on the back)


no worry, as soon they will install HR54, your old dish/switch/splitter will also updated to last models


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> Huh? You could buy a 55" 4K TV of decent quality for under $500. OLED TVs are MUCH more expensive.


55" UHD OLED is less then e2000 now here, not telling Fry's UHD TV deals each weekend !

[and again, consumer's TV are UHD eg only 3840x2160, while real [pro] 4K TV does 4096x2160 !]


----------



## Steveknj (Nov 14, 2006)

P Smith said:


> 55" UHD OLED is less then e2000 now here, not telling Fry's UHD TV deals each weekend !
> 
> [and again, consumer's TV are UHD eg only 3840x2160, while real [pro] 4K TV does 4096x2160 !]


But what does this have to do with what the user wants to do? He hasn't even mentioned 4K. The HR54 should handle minimum 4k Specs, mine does. I understand the difference between OLED and LED and I understand the price difference is at least double. Most people can't even tell the difference


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

if he will get UHD TV, then DTV will upgrade his HR34 to HR54 - see post#4


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

dbassman55 said:


> Will I have to upgrade my dish to get channels in UHD? (Referring to the SWM 7 sticker on the back)
> 
> I already have an LG 43 inch 4K TV, I just didn't think to tell them I wanted to upgrade to 4K to be honest *not sure the guy was talking with would have understood what I was talking about anyway* and if so still would not have been very agreeable.


Betcha you didn't use this number (800-824-9077) when you made the call? I rarely call them, but when I do I use that number. Gets you to the Loyalty Dept. Used to be called Retention. They have CSRs that might be more help...at least they'll have a better understanding of what you want.

Rich


----------



## dbassman55 (Dec 19, 2017)

No, I used 800-531-5000, which usually works pretty well for me, although like you I don't call very often. I'll try your number and see if I have more luck. I'll report back after I call. Thanks everyone!


----------



## dbassman55 (Dec 19, 2017)

Rich said:


> Betcha you didn't use this number (800-824-9077) when you made the call? I rarely call them, but when I do I use that number. Gets you to the Loyalty Dept. Used to be called Retention. They have CSRs that might be more help...at least they'll have a better understanding of what you want.


Thanks for the number Rich, they replaced my HR34 with an HR54 and took $40 off my bill for 12 months since I had to re-up another 24 months&#8230; Was no big deal though I've had them since 2012 and wasn't planning on changing anyway.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

dbassman55 said:


> Thanks for the number Rich, they replaced my HR34 with an HR54 and took $40 off my bill for 12 months since I had to re-up another 24 months&#8230; Was no big deal though I've had them since 2012 and wasn't planning on changing anyway.


Great, I hope other folks read this post. That should be the first number everyone here thinks about when they need help.

Rich


----------



## GekkoDBS (Dec 5, 2015)

dbassman55 said:


> I have an HR34-700, an HR24-500 and a H25-700. I would like to upgrade my HR34 to an HR54 and keep the HR24 & H25 however when I called DirecTV they told me if I upgrade my HR34 I would have to upgrade my other 2 receivers to Genie minis. I tried to explain that I wanted to keep the HR24 because it had its own 1TB hard drive and capability to record 2 more programs and I liked the H25 because when you hit record on it you can choose which DVR to record to. It was like talking to the wall though, I told them at the beginning that my HR34 had pixelation problems with recordings which is true on some recordings, but not all, so the best they would offer would be to replace the HR34 with another HR34, but if I wanted upgrade I would have to upgrade all of them.
> 
> How can I upgrade my HR34 to an HR54 and keep my other 2 receivers the same?


Total BS on Directv's part, I upgraded and kept everything, tell them you are leaving if you can't keep those receivers and that you can't have the Mini's go down in the event your HR54 has problems.


----------



## doctrsnoop (Nov 20, 2007)

dbassman55 said:


> I have an HR34-700, an HR24-500 and a H25-700. I would like to upgrade my HR34 to an HR54 and keep the HR24 & H25 however when I called DirecTV they told me if I upgrade my HR34 I would have to upgrade my other 2 receivers to Genie minis. I tried to explain that I wanted to keep the HR24 because it had its own 1TB hard drive and capability to record 2 more programs and I liked the H25 because when you hit record on it you can choose which DVR to record to. It was like talking to the wall though, I told them at the beginning that my HR34 had pixelation problems with recordings which is true on some recordings, but not all, so the best they would offer would be to replace the HR34 with another HR34, but if I wanted upgrade I would have to upgrade all of them.
> 
> How can I upgrade my HR34 to an HR54 and keep my other 2 receivers the same?


I've always "bought" my own equipment from Solid Signal for this reason. Maybe reps shouldn't be this clueless, but to me it was worth not having the headache.


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

doctrsnoop said:


> I've always "bought" my own equipment from Solid Signal for this reason. Maybe reps shouldn't be this clueless, but to me it was worth not having the headache.


I agree- Also Solid Signal can work within your DIRECTV account same as DIRECTV only without the language barrier LOL


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

WestDC said:


> I agree- Also Solid Signal can work within your DIRECTV account same as DIRECTV only without the language barrier LOL


Ahh, if it were only a language barrier...

Rich


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

Im wondering if there is any way to upgrade to 4K equipment without a 24 month agreement? I have 6 months left on my current agreement but I'm a 15 year customer and resent the contracts. I also think I'd want to cut the cord (to some extent) sometime in the next 2 years.


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

itzme said:


> Im wondering if there is any way to upgrade to 4K equipment without a 24 month agreement? I have 6 months left on my current agreement but I'm a 15 year customer and resent the contracts. I also think I'd want to cut the cord (to some extent) sometime in the next 2 years.


NO- Adding a C61K would start a 24 mo commit or a RVU TV would also require a 2 year commit - Call -1800-824-9077 to find out for sure - If you think you may leave - Then DON'T Do anything except pay your current bill


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

itzme said:


> Im wondering if there is any way to upgrade to 4K equipment without a 24 month agreement? I have 6 months left on my current agreement but I'm a 15 year customer and resent the contracts. _I also think I'd want to cut the cord_ (to some extent) sometime in the next 2 years.


That is not working out well for me. I don't see how to do that and still be able to watch sporting events the way I want to (not live).

Rich


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

I also noted 'to some extent'. I'm thinking that phase one might involve something like Directv Now or a similar service. I'm also curious about Plex as a DVR tool. Obstacles to cord cutting for me also include sports, and often I use doubleplay to avoid watching commercials for sports and news channels. 

Back to topic, it doesn't sound like if miss out on that much 4K content by NOT upgrading my DTV equipment to 4K. Id have Apple TV 4K. Beta I haven't even upgraded my beloved 1080 Samsung plasma yet. Just trying to plan.


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

I wouldn't worry about 4K yet, and you may as well wait to upgrade your plasma until you can get TVs that support 120 fps 4K input as that's likely to be used for sports before long.

Coming from a plasma, if you enjoy the pure blacks it is capable of, IMHO you should not consider any TV other than OLED. Just forget about LCD/LED/QLED, they are all garbage by comparison if you like to watch in a dark room. If you always watch with the lights on, it doesn't matter.


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

WestDC said:


> NO- Adding a C61K would start a 24 mo commit or a RVU TV would also require a 2 year commit - Call -1800-824-9077 to find out for sure - If you think you may leave - Then DON'T Do anything except pay your current bill


Are you sure about the RVU TV adding a commitment? I don't think that's correct.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

itzme said:


> I also noted 'to some extent'. I'm thinking that phase one might involve something like Directv Now or a similar service. I'm also curious about Plex as a DVR tool. Obstacles to cord cutting for me also include sports, and often I use doubleplay to avoid watching commercials for sports and news channels.
> 
> Back to topic, it doesn't sound like if miss out on that much 4K content by NOT upgrading my DTV equipment to 4K. Id have Apple TV 4K. Beta I haven't even upgraded my beloved 1080 Samsung plasma yet. Just trying to plan.


I'd need a service that includes a cloud DVR. I need that just for sports, I cannot put up with the commercials. In fact, commercials are the main reason I want to drop D*. I can see some services getting reliable cloud DVRs, I can wait.

If you love that 1080p Sammy, you are gonna really go ape for a Sammy 4K set. I didn't expect them to be this good. There isn't enough 4K content on D* to make me go there at the moment, but give me the NFL and the Yankees in 4K and I'll make the leap. I'm tired of watching games in 720p, the sets do a great job of upscaling but it is GIGO and Fox looks like...you know.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Bill Broderick said:


> Are you sure about the RVU TV adding a commitment? I don't think that's correct.


I thought it just added the monthly fee, which I'll never understand.

Rich


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

Rich said:


> I thought it just added the monthly fee, which I'll never understand.
> 
> Rich


That's my understanding. I added an RVU TV earlier this year and there was no mention of an extended commitment. Since I didn't think that there would be, I'm sure that it would have registered with me if they had told me that there was.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Bill Broderick said:


> That's my understanding. I added an RVU TV earlier this year and there was no mention of an extended commitment. Since I didn't think that there would be, I'm sure that it would have registered with me if they had told me that there was.


Bothers me that they can charge us for equipment that has nothing to do with D*. I know Sammy and D* got together for the RVU thing, it just bothers me that we have to pay for something we bought...just like I bought every owned HR I have, and it bothers me that I have to pay that fee every...every month.

Rich


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Rich said:


> I thought it just added the monthly fee, which I'll never understand.
> 
> Rich


The fees are about how many tvs you can have on on different programs at once. Nothing to do with actual equipment, no matter how they have worded it over the years.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> The fees are about how many tvs you can have on on different programs at once. Nothing to do with actual equipment, no matter how they have worded it over the years.


That makes no sense. I am being charged for 8 HRs and I've had as many as 12 running, my bill always reflects the number of HRs I have. Nobody from D* has ever come to my home to count TV sets. They sure know how many HRs I have activated.

Rich


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Uh Rich....You can only watch as many tvs on different channels with DIRECTV as a source as you have DIRECTV boxes or RVU tvs that are activated.


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

Rich said:


> Bothers me that they can charge us for equipment that has nothing to do with D*. I know Sammy and D* got together for the RVU thing, it just bothers me that we have to pay for something we bought...just like I bought every owned HR I have, and it bothers me that I have to pay that fee every...every month.
> 
> Rich


The FEE $7 is for Mirrored Services (that's) How they Charge for a RVU set -same as any receiver as well (RVU) is MFG service that requires an activated service (mirrored programming) or $7


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> Uh Rich....You can only watch as many tvs on different channels with DIRECTV as a source as you have DIRECTV boxes or RVU tvs that are activated.


I know that. You wrote: _Nothing to do with actual equipment, no matter how they have worded it over the years._

Are the HRs not "actual equipment"? Did you not just ("how they worded it over the years") do the same thing you accused them of doing?

Did you read my post about the replacement ATV?

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

WestDC said:


> The FEE $7 is for Mirrored Services (that's) How they Charge for a RVU set -same as any receiver as well (RVU) is MFG service that requires an activated service (mirrored programming) or $7


Say it anyway you will, it just seems wrong to me, just as paying for my owned HRs because D* did not choose to put a larger HDD in them bothers me. They run better with a 2TB in them than a 500GB drive, that's the only reason I spent all that money on them and I still have to pay a monthly fee? That sucks.

Rich


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

Rich said:


> I need that just for sports, I cannot put up with the commercials. In fact, commercials are the main reason I want to drop D*.


???

You can FF through all the commercials with your DVRs, and I'm sure you do, so why are commercials "the main reason [you] want to drop D*"?


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

Rich said:


> Say it anyway you will, it just seems wrong to me, just as paying for my owned HRs because D* did not choose to put a larger HDD in them bothers me. They run better with a 2TB in them than a 500GB drive, that's the only reason I spent all that money on them and I still have to pay a monthly fee? That sucks.
> 
> Rich


I Agree - But the Die was Cast back in 1996 when you could had to BUY (purchase) a Receiver and you still paid a Programming Fee -That was long before Directv made Contracts to MFG their Own Receivers and Make the "LEASED" -Sure you can "OWN" some But really the Mirror Programming Fee lives on either way.

Putting Larger Drives in "leased Equipment" is the Same thing as Leasing a Car and putting a Upgraded Sound system in it - as long as you return in the same state as when first leased - No difference in owned or leased - (in my world) of course your world may be different.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

slice1900 said:


> ???
> 
> You can FF through all the commercials with your DVRs, and I'm sure you do, so why are commercials "the main reason [you] want to drop D*"?


When was the last time you saw a commercial on Netflix?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> When was the last time you saw a commercial on Netflix?


Exactly!

Rich


----------



## Ernie (Sep 25, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> When was the last time you saw a commercial on Netflix?


Just like today, when you have to pay extra to get a commercial free Amazon tablet, there will be a day when you will have to have a "premium" subscription to avoid commercials.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Ernie said:


> Just like today, when you have to pay extra to get a commercial free Amazon tablet, there will be a day when you will have to have a "premium" subscription to avoid commercials.


I will happily pay for that.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

slice1900 said:


> ???
> 
> You can FF through all the commercials with your DVRs, and I'm sure you do, so why are commercials "the main reason [you] want to drop D*"?


I don't like having to click thru commercials. That should be obvious. I like the NF experience, ever binged on NF content? This streaming thing is real, not fake news. Might as well enjoy it. I've been binging since the early '80s. I didn't like the commercials then and I don't now. I like starting a series and never having to pick up a remote unless I get hungry or nature calls. Is that really so hard to understand? It's just an opinion, not trying to make anybody change the way they do things.

This is kinda like what those of us that bought 4K sets went thru a couple years ago. We were mocked. Now most folks here seem to have at least one 4K set and that controversy is over. We gotta start arguing about how we _choose _to watch TV?

Rich


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Ernie said:


> Just like today, when you have to pay extra to get a commercial free Amazon tablet, there will be a day when you will have to have a "premium" subscription to avoid commercials.


With which Service? Netflix I don't think so. Probably not amazon prime either. But then you'll see more and more original stuff on those two and less and less syndicated stuff as companies move their stuff to their own services a la Disney in 2019.

As for others like Hulu.... yeah already happening. But most will likely head to an HBO model over time with less content and a high price without commercials.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> With which Service? Netflix I don't think so. Probably not amazon prime either. But then you'll see more and more original stuff on those two and less and less syndicated stuff as companies move their stuff to their own services a la Disney in 2019.
> 
> As for others like Hulu.... yeah already happening. But most will likely head to an HBO model over time with less content and a high price without commercials.


Hulu is partially owned by Disney and I've read (somewhere, no link) Disney is gonna absorb Hulu into its service. I like Hulu, kinda shabby compared to HBO, NF and the rest, but lots of good content.

Rich


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Well wherever you read that it isn’t quite true since what is actually happening is their stake in Hulu is increasing since they are purchasing fox’s stake as well... there are other companies in it though so they can’t just make it their own unless the other companies sell their stake as well.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> Well wherever you read that it isn't quite true since what is actually happening is their stake in Hulu is increasing since they are purchasing fox's stake as well... there are other companies in it though so they can't just make it their own unless the other companies sell their stake as well.


Yup, that's what I read. Something about Disney having controlling interest in Hulu once the purchase goes thru with Fox. The plan seems to be to integrate Hulu and Disney's streaming services. The Disney streaming service doesn't exist at the moment.

Rich


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

Your all Happy with Nexflix -just wait till Apple buys it -Then it will be another "APPLE" Product Overpriced


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

WestDC said:


> Your all Happy with Nexflix -just wait till Apple buys it -Then it will be another "APPLE" Product Overpriced


Apple will never buy Netflix. That's just a rumor started by analysts who work for big Wall Street firms that also handle mergers and acquisitions. They love those big acquisitions because the fees they collect are humongous. Apple's biggest acquisition ever was Beats, Netflix would be 30-40x larger - they are too smart to fall for fee generating ideas analysts want them to do!


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

WestDC said:


> Your all Happy with Nexflix -just wait till Apple buys it -Then it will be another "APPLE" Product Overpriced


I hear that. Yeah the ATVs are overpriced but what you get is better than any streaming box I've ever used. I know the Macs we used to have at work ('80s) were expensive but they simply blew away IBM based computers. I don't have a Mac, just because of the price. But I want one.

If they buy NF, they buy it, what are gonna do? They raise the price I'll pay it. It's better and cheaper than the premium movie channel package I had for years and a helluva lot cheaper.

Simply put, the Apple devices are expensive but I think they're worth every penny. And I am taking into consideration the nightmare I just went thru with a couple Apple TV boxes.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

slice1900 said:


> Apple will never buy Netflix. That's just a rumor started by analysts who work for big Wall Street firms that also handle mergers and acquisitions. They love those big acquisitions because the fees they collect are humongous. Apple's biggest acquisition ever was Beats, Netflix would be 30-40x larger - they are too smart to fall for fee generating ideas analysts want them to do!


I hope you're right. I like NF just as it is.

Rich


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

Content is king - and they will be bringing back a lot of Walk around $ Sooner than later


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

WestDC said:


> Content is king - and they will be bringing back a lot of Walk around $ Sooner than later


The handful of popular original shows Netflix has aren't worth the ridiculous P/E ratio Netflix trades at. Apple can hire people to develop new shows - heck they could hire away the ones who created Netflix's hits.

And Apple has always had access to that overseas cash because they can borrow against it, and have been doing so as part of their capital return program to fund increased dividends and stock buybacks. Bringing the money home will just accelerate that capital return program, it will not be used for stupid acquisitions of a company with a ridiculous P/E like Netflix, which would be little better than setting fire to that cash.

I own thousands of shares of Apple, and I'd sell it all in an instant if they did something this stupid. I'm sure a lot of others would too - probably including Warren Buffett. After a few years when they were forced to write off 90% of the acquisition cost and the stock price was cut in half then I'd considering buying back in if they'd fired whoever made the idiotic decision to buy Netflix!

If Apple wanted to own the streaming world the $100 billion they'd have to pay for Netflix could buy them more content than the world has ever seen, and take all the customers from Netflix and everyone else by making iTunes video streaming free for the next decade. And they'd still have some of that $100 billion left!


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

Enjoy your sale


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

WestDC said:


> Enjoy your sale


Not worried about it ever happening, Apple's management aren't morons.


----------



## GekkoDBS (Dec 5, 2015)

Rich said:


> I hear that. Yeah the ATVs are overpriced but what you get is better than any streaming box I've ever used. I know the Macs we used to have at work ('80s) were expensive but they simply blew away IBM based computers. I don't have a Mac, just because of the price. But I want one.
> 
> If they buy NF, they buy it, what are gonna do? They raise the price I'll pay it. It's better and cheaper than the premium movie channel package I had for years and a helluva lot cheaper.
> 
> ...


My problem with the Apple TV is a lack of apps, no Tune In/Spotify is one glaring example, remote is a disaster, do the HBO/movie channel apps display any better than on a Genie, not sure as nobody has ever answered that question on this site but I can't see how the HBO app will look any better on the Apple TV vs a Roku.

I have an unopened 4k 32gb model that I would like to sell for $150.

I do prefer the Macbook Pro and MacOS over Windows but Apple is taking their eye off the software ball in recent years and the gap between Windows OS and MacOS is shrinking but no way will I leave yet.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

GordonGekko said:


> My problem with the Apple TV is a lack of apps, no Tune In/Spotify is one glaring example, *remote is a disaster*, do the HBO/movie channel apps display any better than on a Genie, not sure as nobody has ever answered that question on this site but I can't see how the HBO app will look any better on the Apple TV vs a Roku.
> 
> I have an unopened 4k 32gb model that I would like to sell for $150.
> 
> I do prefer the Macbook Pro and MacOS over Windows but Apple is taking their eye off the software ball in recent years and the gap between Windows OS and MacOS is shrinking but no way will I leave yet.


Interesting opinion. There is a learning curve, the remote takes a bit of time getting used to but I think ("I think" means I'm expressing an opinion, not making a statement) it's the best remote I've used on a streaming box. There is a difference between the Rokus and ATVs, the PQ is better on the ATV, I think. The PQ on HBO Now (I'm assuming you meant that app) on my ATVs is fine. I gave up on D*'s movie channels, I got tired of the price and the content. HBO Now is just a better way to watch HBO content, I think.

Rich


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Imho the Apple TV remote is the best remote on the planet it does more with less than my DIRECTV remote by far. If you don’t like the shape they make lots of cases for it to adjust it’s shape. 

And I’m lost in the lack of apps content. There’s a lot of apps. And it now has the big ones. Netflix amazon and vudu. So it’s hard to say it’s missing any big apps.


----------



## reubenray (Jun 27, 2002)

What happened to the discussion of keeping our current receivers?


----------



## Grafixguy (Mar 15, 2008)

I know right? Hard to believe a discussion on an internet forum could go off-topic.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> Imho the Apple TV remote is the best remote on the planet it does more with less than my DIRECTV remote by far. If you don't like the shape they make lots of cases for it to adjust it's shape.
> 
> *And I'm lost in the lack of apps content.* There's a lot of apps. And it now has the big ones. Netflix amazon and vudu. So it's hard to say it's missing any big apps.


I did not get that either. I have plenty of apps on all my streaming boxes. Could have more but NF, AP and HBO Now are more than enough for me. Throw in iTunes movies and series and Hulu...plenty right there.

I do like the "old" D* remotes, I am constantly impressed by them. I use "skins" on my ATV remotes, I like the Fintie skins. Stick a skin on them and there's less chance of losing them to the couch monster and they just feel better. Here's a link to the skins, I've tried other brands and ended up with the Finties. Seemed to be the best choice. https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01K6OFCU2/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o08_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Rich


----------



## GekkoDBS (Dec 5, 2015)

Rich said:


> I did not get that either. I have plenty of apps on all my streaming boxes. Could have more but NF, AP and HBO Now are more than enough for me. Throw in iTunes movies and series and Hulu...plenty right there.
> 
> I do like the "old" D* remotes, I am constantly impressed by them. I use "skins" on my ATV remotes, I like the Fintie skins. Stick a skin on them and there's less chance of losing them to the couch monster and they just feel better. Here's a link to the skins, I've tried other brands and ended up with the Finties. Seemed to be the best choice. https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01K6OFCU2/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o08_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> Rich


Spotify/Tune In


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

I have yet to see why there is a giant need for music apps on a video device... and that’s those companies choice pure and simple. It’s also a easy breeze to just air play them though if you want them on your receiver, but generally New receivers have airplay built in so you don’t even have to turn your tv on which is better anyway imho.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Grafixguy said:


> I know right? Hard to believe a discussion on an internet forum could go off-topic.


isn't time to close the thread ?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

GordonGekko said:


> Spotify/Tune In


Huh. Your post made it sound like a lot of apps were missing.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

P Smith said:


> isn't time to close the thread ?


Go ahead and close it...

Rich


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

If the thread starter asks to have it closed, I'll be happy to close it. Otherwise, feel free to stop posting whenver you want.


----------



## cocofalco (Oct 9, 2011)

Can I ask a Q to older and wiser - back on the upgrading/keep discussion, if I order a new receiver(Hopefully a HR44) but want to keep my old HR24 to watch down the content on it, whats the deal with the 2yr agreement I'll have to agree too. Am I just agreeing to a 2yr with atleast 1 box or am I agreeing to a 2yr with the new and old box. I'd planned to deactive the old box as soon as I get it watched down.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

It’s a keep Service commitment. It’s never how many boxes. So no issue to run two then deactivate one after you’ve watched all the content.


----------



## GekkoDBS (Dec 5, 2015)

inkahauts said:


> It's a keep Service commitment. It's never how many boxes. So no issue to run two then deactivate one after you've watched all the content.


If you pay full price and order from Directv for a new receiver, is there a 1 or 2 year agreement? Can you avoid the contract if you buy from a third party?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Rich is our expert in buying equipment and avoid contracts.


----------



## I WANT MORE (Oct 3, 2006)

cocofalco said:


> Can I ask a Q to older and wiser - back on the upgrading/keep discussion, if I order a new receiver*(Hopefully a HR44)* but want to keep my old HR24 to watch down the content on it, whats the deal with the 2yr agreement I'll have to agree too. Am I just agreeing to a 2yr with atleast 1 box or am I agreeing to a 2yr with the new and old box. I'd planned to deactive the old box as soon as I get it watched down.


May I recommend the *HR54* as opposed to the 44?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Rich is running HR44 and very pleased, if you don't need UHD [4k], then HR44 is good choice.


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

Getting a HR44 today means if you happen to ever want 4K in the near future - means lost recording latter by no getting a HR54


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

in near future will be HS27 and HS37 - faster and powerful and UHD versatile


----------



## studechip (Apr 16, 2012)

P Smith said:


> in near future will be HS27 and HS37 - faster and powerful and UHD versatile


Do you have any links to these new dvrs?


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

GordonGekko said:


> If you pay full price and order from Directv for a new receiver, is there a 1 or 2 year agreement? Can you avoid the contract if you buy from a third party?


The payment you make when you "buy" a receiver is actually an up-front lease fee. No matter where you get it from, or what you pay, it is still leased and you still have an agreement.

However, it is possible to find, and buy, older used truly owned equipment, and if you are able to do so there is not a lease. I don't think you will find an owned Genie (HR44 or HR54) available that is truly owned, but I suppose it is remotely possible. You won't find one from a third party vendor.


----------



## GekkoDBS (Dec 5, 2015)

carl6 said:


> The payment you make when you "buy" a receiver is actually an up-front lease fee. No matter where you get it from, or what you pay, it is still leased and you still have an agreement.
> 
> However, it is possible to find, and buy, older used truly owned equipment, and if you are able to do so there is not a lease. I don't think you will find an owned Genie (HR44 or HR54) available that is truly owned, but I suppose it is remotely possible. You won't find one from a third party vendor.


So if I want the basic 2 tuner dvr, no way I can buy it new without a contract, is that a 1 year or 2 year?


----------



## doctrsnoop (Nov 20, 2007)

GordonGekko said:


> So if I want the basic 2 tuner dvr, no way I can buy it new without a contract, is that a 1 year or 2 year?


There are plenty of "owned" HR2x units out there for sale. I bought 2 x HR24's and 1 HR44 "owned" that way.

I would say that buying these is a bit of gambling as

1. On the seller's end they could be mistaken or deceptive
2. Activation can be tricky as many CSR's really don't know how to put these properly on accounts.

I'm glad I'm done now with activation but it was not without a LONG time spent with varying CSR's on MULTIPLE calls until I found someone able to navigate whatever procedures it took. And finally for some reason one of the HR24's changed from owned to leased in the system. Obviously this shouldn't happen but some piece of software or CSR did something along the line to make that. I was going to chase that down but honestly I just don't care anymore.

If I had to do it all over again I'd probably just have leased the 44


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

P Smith said:


> Rich is our expert in buying equipment and avoid contracts.


I bought all my owned DVRs so many years ago I don't remember what I had to go thru regarding commitments. I would think at that time I didn't care about commitments, I was deeply into building my system. Never saw streaming coming.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

P Smith said:


> Rich is running HR44 and very pleased, if you don't need UHD [4k], then HR44 is good choice.


Right, I have never had an urge for a 54. I think the 44s are great DVRs. I gotta say it again, I can't get past the software. And the 54 will have the same software.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

WestDC said:


> Getting a HR44 today means if you happen to ever want 4K in the near future - means lost recording latter by no getting a HR54


Put YES and most of the channels that carry the NFL on 4K and I'll happily get a 54.

Rich


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

Rich said:


> Put YES and most of the channels that carry the NFL on 4K and I'll happily get a 54.
> 
> Rich


only because you've got 8 other DVRS loaded with your saved junk


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

doctrsnoop said:


> *(1)* There are plenty of "owned" HR2x units out there for sale. I bought 2 x HR24's and 1 HR44 "owned" that way.
> 
> I would say that buying these is a bit of gambling as
> 
> ...


*(1)* I have no idea how many owned HRs are for sale now, when I was buying them I had no problems finding owned ones. I tried to buy them all from multiple dwelling inhabitants. I also tried to buy them all on CL. That way I got to see and smell (cigarette smoke is hard to get out of the boxes) them. In some instances I got to try them out.

*(2)* Yeah, you have to do your due diligence when buying them...hard to do on eBay. But eBay is better now. When I bought mine D* still had the Access Department with its dedicated phone number, it was easy to get the HRs activated and I had no problems with the "owned" thing. Don't know what it's like today.

*(3)* If you put a bigger drive in the 44 you have a DVR that will run better than one with the original internal drive. I think all the HRs run better with a bigger drive internally, that's just my opinion. I have no stats to back that up, but I have very few problems. There are valid reasons to own the HRs. I do not regret spending all that money on the owned sets.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

WestDC said:


> only because you've got 8 other DVRS loaded with your saved junk


They are not overloaded anymore, I've cleaned out all the recordings that I can get on my streaming services. I'm surprised at how little there is in the Playlist now. If the next generation of the 17s would have more tuners I could see that system replacing what I have. Nobody but my wife records series anymore here. And she's been exploring the Hallmark app on the ATVs. She spends a lot of time on that channel's content. If she finds enough on the app, we won't need this many DVRs anymore. Kinda makes me sad to think about this, I put a lot of money and work into what we have here.

Rich


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

Rich said:


> They are not overloaded anymore, I've cleaned out all the recordings that I can get on my streaming services. I'm surprised at how little there is in the Playlist now. If the next generation of the 17s would have more tuners I could see that system replacing what I have. Nobody but my wife records series anymore here. And she's been exploring the Hallmark app on the ATVs. She spends a lot of time on that channel's content. If she finds enough on the app, we won't need this many DVRs anymore. Kinda makes me sad to think about this, I put a lot of money and work into what we have here.
> 
> Rich


Just proving everything is temporary


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

WestDC said:


> Just proving everything is temporary


Yup, I never thought this would happen.

Rich


----------



## DustB (Sep 13, 2006)

Sorry to thread jack here, but looks like a lot of experienced posters here...been a while since I've been on the board

I've been w/ DirecTv since 2000. I currently have 3 HR24's and 1 HR21. We are in the process of finishing the basement and part of the project is to update the DirecTv equipment. All of the boxes are painfully slow at times, taking multiple seconds to do things such as change the channel, play, pause, guide/info, etc. I'm convinced the software running on these boxes is just too much for the older hardware....

Anyway, I am no longer under contract so I have some leverage. I don't need 4k, so was going to upgrade to the HR44. 

Should I upgrade all 4 of the boxes to HR44's - would they do that? Should I do one Genie and 3 mini's? One Genie and keep the older HR24's ? 

What should I ask for during this call?

Thanks for any help


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

DustB said:


> Sorry to thread jack here, but looks like a lot of experienced posters here...been a while since I've been on the board
> 
> I've been w/ DirecTv since 2000. I currently have 3 HR24's and 1 HR21. We are in the process of finishing the basement and part of the project is to update the DirecTv equipment. All of the boxes are painfully slow at times, taking multiple seconds to do things such as change the channel, play, pause, guide/info, etc. I'm convinced the software running on these boxes is just too much for the older hardware....
> 
> ...


Only ONE Genie per ACCOUNT - I would keep 3 hr24's as well as they HR21 -or if you want to get rid it get another HR24. you will be glad you did - DO not go to mini's -they will take tuners away from the genie when viewing live tv causing conflicts of recording because of loss of tuners,

by adding the genie you gain 5 tuners and only additional $7 monthly charge in the long run


----------



## DustB (Sep 13, 2006)

Thanks for the info. The add'l $7 you refer to only applies if I get the Genie and keep all 4 other tuners, right? If I drop one of the older receivers it will be a net zero change?

Also, I currently have external SWIM & WiFi devices that connect to my family room HR24. I'm assuming those would go away with the HR44 installed?


----------



## cocofalco (Oct 9, 2011)

I WANT MORE said:


> May I recommend the *HR54* as opposed to the 44?





WestDC said:


> Getting a HR44 today means if you happen to ever want 4K in the near future - means lost recording latter by no getting a HR54


Yea, I should have written HR54/HR44 and although Im not 4K yet, Im not a box switcher and giving my self the upgrade path would be smart


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

DustB said:


> Thanks for the info. The add'l $7 you refer to only applies if I get the Genie and keep all 4 other tuners, right? If I drop one of the older receivers it will be a net zero change?
> 
> Also, I currently have external SWIM & WiFi devices that connect to my family room HR24. I'm assuming those would go away with the HR44 installed?


In order to get a HR54 ask for 4K upgrade -that way the installer will have on one the truck.

No you will stay on SWM System and yest if you drop one it's a $7 wash - you currently have 8 tuners - the Genie will add 5 (If they add a reverse band lnb) it would have 7 - but if your not going 4K you want to ask the installer before he starts Which he is installing before he starts so you can request a hr54.

your tuner total will go to 11 - all still can be done with a "NEW" LNB (doesn't have to be a rb) but doing that now means at some point down the road -you wouldn't have to do anything else except add a RVU TV or A 4K C61K and you could DIY that.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Rich said:


> That way I got to see and smell (cigarette smoke is hard to get out of the boxes) them.


it's pretty simple (I did, so it's from first hand's trick) - by hot water with dish soap; use hottest as you can, it will dry quickly; open a cover (since I did fixing, I did remove PCBs too, what must be washed also) and hose it for a few minutes, then shake out water and put it under sun for a day or two, or use hair dryer at temp less then 100C; don't rush to connect to power - be sure all water is gone. No more smell, cobweb, dust, mites, cockroaches . Clean shiny device, like from new shipment ....


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

P Smith said:


> it's pretty simple (I did, so it's from first hand's trick) - by hot water with dish soap; use hottest as you can, it will dry quickly; open a cover (since I did fixing, I did remove PCBs too, what must be washed also) and hose it for a few minutes, then shake out water and put it under sun for a day or two, or use hair dryer at temp less then 100C; don't rush to connect to power - be sure all water is gone. No more smell, cobweb, dust, mites, cockroaches . Clean shiny device, like from new shipment ....


Ran a thread (or it came up in a thread) about this and got lots of similar answers. I did get a couple that stunk...they were older HRs that quickly became 24s. Easier than what you suggest...gotta learn to play the game of D*.

Rich


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

DustB said:


> Sorry to thread jack here, but looks like a lot of experienced posters here...been a while since I've been on the board
> 
> I've been w/ DirecTv since 2000. I currently have 3 HR24's and 1 HR21. We are in the process of finishing the basement and part of the project is to update the DirecTv equipment. All of the boxes are painfully slow at times, taking multiple seconds to do things such as change the channel, play, pause, guide/info, etc. I'm convinced the software running on these boxes is just too much for the older hardware....
> 
> ...


Are you adding TV locations, or just rearranging where they are at? If you are adding, I would absolutely plan for 4K (in which case you need an HR54 or an HS17).

You currently have 4 viewing locations. But an important question is - how many people do you have? How many separate series managers (individual sets of recordings on separate DVRs)? If you had a single set of recordings, with the ability to smoothly watch them from any of your locations, would that work for you? Or do you need to have the wife's box with her recordings, the kids box with their recordings and your box with your recordings?

If one single set of recordings that everyone shares will work for you, then I would get an HS17 and four clients (one per TV). If not, then I would get an HR54 (4K) or HR44 (non 4K), to replace your HR21, then possibly clients to replace one or more of your HR24s, keeping others as needed for individual recording lists.

The other consideration is how many separate live viewing situations do you have at the same time (versus viewing recordings)? The HS17 can record 5 things at once, and simultaneously stream recordings to 5 locations. But if 5 locations are all watching live, then it can't record anything at the same time.

So your individual recording and viewing habits will greatly determine what decision you make with regard to upgrading.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

carl6 said:


> Are you adding TV locations, or just rearranging where they are at? If you are adding, I would absolutely plan for 4K (in which case you need an HR54 or an HS17).
> 
> *You currently have 4 viewing locations. But an important question is - how many people do you have? How many separate series managers (individual sets of recordings on separate DVRs)? If you had a single set of recordings, with the ability to smoothly watch them from any of your locations, would that work for you? Or do you need to have the wife's box with her recordings, the kids box with their recordings and your box with your recordings?*
> 
> ...


Good questions that should be asked of anybody that is thinking of using a 17. If I just had D* and no other options, I could not see using a 17. I'd have four people trying to record content at the same time. Even with all the options I have, I'm not sure about the 17/s being a fit for our home.

Rich


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

carl6 said:


> The other consideration is how many separate live viewing situations do you have at the same time (versus viewing recordings)? The HS17 can record 5 things at once, and simultaneously stream recordings to 5 locations. But if 5 locations are all watching live, then it can't record anything at the same time.


7, not 5.


----------



## DustB (Sep 13, 2006)

carl6 said:


> Are you adding TV locations, or just rearranging where they are at? If you are adding, I would absolutely plan for 4K (in which case you need an HR54 or an HS17).
> 
> You currently have 4 viewing locations. But an important question is - how many people do you have? How many separate series managers (individual sets of recordings on separate DVRs)? If you had a single set of recordings, with the ability to smoothly watch them from any of your locations, would that work for you? Or do you need to have the wife's box with her recordings, the kids box with their recordings and your box with your recordings?
> 
> ...





Rich said:


> Good questions that should be asked of anybody that is thinking of using a 17. If I just had D* and no other options, I could not see using a 17. I'd have four people trying to record content at the same time. Even with all the options I have, I'm not sure about the 17/s being a fit for our home.
> 
> Rich


Thanks, we are just rearranging our 4 current locations due to a basement finish. Actually, 2 are not moving at all and the 2 in the basement are being moved. Wanted to get it all taken care of now while it's easy before drywall goes up...

Honestly, we could probably get by w/ 5 tuners - or is it 7? Does it depend on my dish?
We don't watch nearly as much TV as we used to, the kids hardly watch any at all as they stream most of their things over wifi. Season passes are probably less than 10 at this point...I was thinking about cutting the cord altogether but the things we do watch tend to be recorded; and even watching live TV we use the pause/rewind features all the time, so internet streaming apps just don't quite work for us right now...

So the Genie 2 / HS17 + clients would probably work for us. Or either of the Genie 1 systems - don't care about 4k. Maybe I'll go Genie + mini/clients + 1 HR24 (just in case.....)

So some add'l questions then:
- is the Genie 2 far superior to the Genie 1 system? Are the bugs worked out w/ it being so much newer?
- If I go Genie + clients + HR24 all together, the whole-home-DVR sharing still works between all boxes, correct?
- Currently I have an external SWiM & wifi box hooked up to the family room HR24, do both of those go away with a Genie 2 ? I'm assuming at least the wifi adapter is built in to the Genies
- I am adding a 5th location but plan on just using an HDMI splitter to "share" a receiver (splitting off the kids area box and into the workout room as these 2 TV's will never be on at the same time). Do the new mini Genie clients have RF capable signal so I could control the box from an adjacent room?

Thanks for all of the info - you guys are great. I've been out of the loop for a several years just using the same old stuff....


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

DustB said:


> Thanks, we are just rearranging our 4 current locations due to a basement finish. Actually, 2 are not moving at all and the 2 in the basement are being moved. Wanted to get it all taken care of now while it's easy before drywall goes up...
> 
> Honestly, we could probably get by w/ 5 tuners - or is it 7? Does it depend on my dish?
> We don't watch nearly as much TV as we used to, the kids hardly watch any at all as they stream most of their things over wifi. Season passes are probably less than 10 at this point...I was thinking about cutting the cord altogether but the things we do watch tend to be recorded; and even watching live TV we use the pause/rewind features all the time, so internet streaming apps just don't quite work for us right now...
> ...


*(1)* Totally different systems. The 17 is a DVR that can't connect to a TV set or AVR. It's a server to the clients. The 17 does the recording and feeds the clients. A lot of difference between the 17s and what you're used to.

*(2)* We are seeing less posts about problems than we did when the 17s came out. Seems to be getting better. Good question.

You sound like a candidate for the new Genies, do you want to get the first iteration of this new model line? Think of the 34s.

Rich


----------



## DustB (Sep 13, 2006)

[


Rich said:


> (1) Totally different systems. The 17 is a DVR that can't connect to a TV set or AVR. It's a server to the clients. The 17 does the recording and feeds the clients. A lot of difference between the 17s and what you're used to.
> 
> (2) We are seeing less posts about problems than we did when the 17s came out. Seems to be getting better. Good question.
> 
> ...


So if you go with the HS17 it's all or nothing - servers and all clients? no mixing and matching newer & older boxes like you can do with 24's and 44's ?

I am not familiar with the 34's - from the number they obviously came out in between what I have now and what I'm upgrading to....lots of issues I take it? The "first Genie?"


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

DustB said:


> [
> 
> *(1)* So if you go with the HS17 it's all or nothing - servers and all clients? no mixing and matching newer & older boxes like you can do with 24's and 44's ?
> 
> *(2)* I am not familiar with the 34's - from the number they obviously came out in between what I have now and what I'm upgrading to....lots of issues I take it? The "first Genie?"


*(1)* Yup. The 17 and clients. No HDDs in the clients but you can use the clients to record on the 17. No 24s.

*(2)* Yup, the first Genie. Even the D* CSRs will tell you it's junk. Do you want to take that chance?

Rich


----------



## DustB (Sep 13, 2006)

Rich said:


> *(1)* Yup. The 17 and clients. No HDDs in the clients but you can use the clients to record on the 17. No 24s.
> 
> *(2)* Yup, the first Genie. Even the D* CSRs will tell you it's junk. Do you want to take that chance?
> 
> Rich


So it's 100% all in w/ the HS17 or i can "mix & match" the HR44/54 with a combination of their own clients and HR24's ?


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

DustB said:


> So it's 100% all in w/ the HS17 or i can "mix & match" the HR44/54 with a combination of their own clients and HR24's ?


With a HS17- you can only have Clients on your account (MINI's)

With a HR44 or HR54 you have Clients and any HR or HD or SD receiver on your account


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

There is also a limit of one Genie (any series) on an account. So if you get an HR44 or HR54, you can only have one. You can still have HR2x series DVR in combination with one HR44 or HR54.

With the Genie 2 (HS17), you can only have clients with it, no other receivers or DVRs on that account.


----------



## DustB (Sep 13, 2006)

Ok, thanks for all the great info.

Looks like I have to choose between:
1 - HS17 server & 4 mini's
2 - HR44 w/ 3 mini's
3 - HR44 w/ a combo of 2 mini's and 1 HR24

And just to confirm, all of the mini/clients for both the HR44 and HS17 are capable of RF remote signals. correct?


----------



## Grafixguy (Mar 15, 2008)

Yes, they all work with RF.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

DustB said:


> Ok, thanks for all the great info.
> 
> Looks like I have to choose between:
> 1 - HS17 server & 4 mini's
> ...


How much recording do you do normally? If it's a lot, you might be better off with HRs. I could live with the 17's setup, but that single point of failure bothers me...with my luck I know the DVR would fail during the Super Bowl or the World Series and what do you do if that happens? With the HRs failure can be less of a disaster because you can back up recordings on other HRs, with a 17 type DVR setup you can't do that.

Rich


----------



## DustB (Sep 13, 2006)

Thanks again. 
Almost pulled the trigger on the HS17 but decided to "split the difference" and went with a HR54, 2 Mini's while keeping 1 hr24 in the system


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

DustB said:


> Thanks again.
> Almost pulled the trigger on the HS17 but decided to "split the difference" and went with a HR54, 2 Mini's while keeping 1 hr24 in the system


Wise choice based on your usage, I guess?

Rich


----------



## DustB (Sep 13, 2006)

Rich said:


> Wise choice based on your usage, I guess?
> 
> Rich


Yeah, gives me backup in case either would go down, gives me a chance to try out the server - client type of system, and I know the 54's seem to be pretty solid at this point.


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

Look at my sig, been setup like this for about a year now with the mix and match. I need recording space for all the different people/needs-wants in the house. HS17 setup would not work for us for several reasons.


----------



## studechip (Apr 16, 2012)

codespy said:


> Look at my sig, been setup like this for about a year now with the mix and match. I need recording space for all the different people/needs-wants in the house. HS17 setup would not work for us for several reasons.


You have 18 active dvrs? That's $126/month just in receiver fees!


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

Actually only 13 active DVR’s and 2 clients...so it’s way less!!


----------



## GekkoDBS (Dec 5, 2015)

codespy said:


> Actually only 13 active DVR's and 2 clients...so it's way less!!


I thought I read on this site that Directv limits the amount of receivers one household can have active.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

GordonGekko said:


> I thought I read on this site that Directv *limits* the amount of receivers one household can have active.


without posting the number your point is unclear ...


----------



## GekkoDBS (Dec 5, 2015)

P Smith said:


> without posting the number your point is unclear ...


Unclear to whom? There is either a limit or no limit, clearly the limit I read was less than thirteen, a reasonable person could infer that, otherwise why post the question.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

hear-say 
if you would provide a reference to official statement ...


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

GordonGekko said:


> Unclear to whom? There is either a limit or no limit, clearly the limit I read was less than thirteen, a reasonable person could infer that, otherwise why post the question.


I would not think 13 is correct.
There are cleary posted documents on how to connect ( 2 ) SWM 16 units. This would give you 32 tuners. If all of the receivers were just HD, not DVR, then it would be 32 or maybe 30 because the SWM channel might be included in the 32 tuners.


----------



## GekkoDBS (Dec 5, 2015)

P Smith said:


> hear-say
> if you would provide a reference to official statement ...


Why do you think I am asking the question.


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

I remember reading a post a few years back by a guy who was a custom installer who set up a mansion with something like 50 TVs. I think you are only limited by your budget, though they probably aren't going to let you add 40 receivers yourself. i.e. they may require one of their employees to at least visit and confirm you have that many TVs in your house, rather than offering "free Directv" to the tenants in your 24 plex.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

DustB said:


> Yeah, gives me backup in case either would go down, gives me a chance to try out the server - client type of system, and I know the 54's seem to be pretty solid at this point.


Glad you thought that thru so well.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

codespy said:


> Look at my sig, been setup like this for about a year now with the mix and match. I need recording space for all the different people/needs-wants in the house. HS17 setup would not work for us for several reasons.


The 17 was not made for folks like us.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

GordonGekko said:


> I thought I read on this site that Directv limits the amount of receivers one household can have active.


Nope, I've had as many as twelve activated and D* knows that. Never a problem.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

P Smith said:


> without posting the number your point is unclear ...


Doesn't seem to matter, why would D* prohibit something that adds to their coffers? There might be something in writing to that effect but in the real world if you want to spend the money they'll take it.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

studechip said:


> You have 18 active dvrs? That's $126/month just in receiver fees!


I get $119. 17x7=119.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

GordonGekko said:


> Unclear to whom? There is either a limit or no limit, clearly the limit I read was less than thirteen, a reasonable person could infer that, otherwise why post the question.


He has a valid point. I think D* has some kind of rule about the number of devices a home has but if you want more you can do it. Not sure what that number is/was, but I've always had a lot of HRs and I haven't had any problems with activating them.

Rich


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

You are only limited to the Total Number of SWM Channels you have - You can have as many tuners as your swm channels and you budget allows.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

slice1900 said:


> I remember reading a post a few years back by a guy who was a custom installer who set up a mansion with something like 50 TVs. I think you are only limited by your budget, though they probably aren't going to let you add 40 receivers yourself. i.e. they may require one of their employees to at least visit and confirm you have that many TVs in your house, rather than offering "free Directv" to the tenants in your 24 plex.


I have and have always had, an MRV system that is "not authorized" by D*. Yet they sent me a guy to help me put that system in my home. I've never been questioned about the number of HRs I have. I have been asked how many TV sets I have. All they ever say is "oh".

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

WestDC said:


> You are only limited to the Total Number of SWM Channels you have - You can have as many tuners as your swm channels and you budget allows.


Something...I know there's something in writing about the...either the number of TV sets or receivers. But I'm probably wrong.

Rich


----------



## GekkoDBS (Dec 5, 2015)

Rich said:


> He has a valid point. I think D* has some kind of rule about the number of devices a home has but if you want more you can do it. Not sure what that number is/was, but I've always had a lot of HRs and I haven't had any problems with activating them.
> 
> Rich


He may have a point but I don't, I just have a question.


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

Rich said:


> The 17 was not made for folks like us.
> 
> Rich


It isn't that it wasn't made for you, it is that only being allowed one per account makes it not work for you. If you could get as many as you wanted like with the HRs I don't see why it wouldn't work for you.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

slice1900 said:


> It isn't that it wasn't made for you, it is that only being allowed one per account makes it not work for you. If you could get as many as you wanted like with the HRs I don't see why it wouldn't work for you.


True. So? I can't do that.

Rich


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

Rich said:


> True. So? I can't do that.
> 
> Rich


I'm saying its not a problem with the HS17's design, it is a problem with Directv's policies. If they had said "no more than one DVR on an account" the HR24 wouldn't have worked any better for you.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

slice1900 said:


> I'm saying its not a problem with the HS17's design, it is a problem with Directv's policies. If they had said "no more than one DVR on an account" the HR24 wouldn't have worked any better for you.


I know. I have considered the 17, I don't care about recording anything but sports anymore. All the HRs I have, all the large HDDs in them, are all pretty much useless for our needs. I could get by with a 17. The 17 would fit my needs. I just can't get past the single point of failure thing.

Rihc


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

Which are you concerned about, the single point of failure for losing all your recordings if the HS17 dies, or the single point of failure for not being able to watch Directv if it dies?


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

slice1900 said:


> Which are you concerned about, the single point of failure for losing all your recordings if the HS17 dies, or the single point of failure for not being able to watch Directv if it dies?


Perhaps- Because without TV -you would be forced to talk to your mate


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

WestDC said:


> you would be forced to talk to your mate


that is catastrophe ! the thread is ruined


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

slice1900 said:


> Which are you concerned about, the single point of failure for losing all your recordings if the HS17 dies, or the single point of failure for not being able to watch Directv if it dies?


I don't record anything but sports. What would worry me is losing Yankees games or playoff games and missing the NFL playoffs or the Super Bowl. Right now they all get recorded on at least 3 HRs, I don't trust them and that's never gonna change. With my luck, if I had a 17, it would fail at a critical time, right in the middle of the World Series. I do have a Plan B if that should happen now and I'd go to that but it would be a hassle.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

WestDC said:


> Perhaps- Because without TV -you would be forced to talk to your mate


You know my wife? 

Rich


----------



## GekkoDBS (Dec 5, 2015)

doctrsnoop said:


> There are plenty of "owned" HR2x units out there for sale. I bought 2 x HR24's and 1 HR44 "owned" that way.
> 
> I would say that buying these is a bit of gambling as
> 
> ...


Thanks, I just purchased an H24 on Ebay, seller claims it is owned, I have the receiver ID# and serial number, in the morning I will call Directv, assuming the seller is telling the truth and it is owned, will Directv mail me out an access card?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

DTV will sell you new card for $20
But you did BIG mistake ! You must call DTV with RID/SN/etc BEFORE purchase !


----------



## GekkoDBS (Dec 5, 2015)

P Smith said:


> DTV will sell you new card for $20
> But you did BIG mistake ! You must call DTV with RID/SN/etc BEFORE purchase !


Seller has a good rep, we shall see but everything appeared to be on the level.


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

Sometimes the owned units come with an access card so you may not have to get a new one for that owned receiver, as long as that’s the correct card married to the IRD....

I just activated an owned 7 year old HR24 for a friend last weekend with this scenario. I bought it from a DirecTV employee last year.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

GordonGekko said:


> Seller has a good rep, we shall see but everything appeared to be on the level.


Still should have called first.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

codespy said:


> Sometimes the owned units come with an access card so you may not have to get a new one for that owned receiver, as long as that's the correct card married to the IRD....
> 
> I just activated an owned 7 year old HR24 for a friend last weekend with this scenario. I bought it from a DirecTV employee last year.


I've always had to buy the access cards. Can't remember ever buying an actually owned HR that came with an access card. If you can activate it, I would think that wouldn't last too long.

Rich


----------



## GekkoDBS (Dec 5, 2015)

Rich said:


> Still should have called first.
> 
> Rich


I could not wait (3am Directv closed), the seller had a bunch of them from a business and it was down to one left, turns out they were owned, it took a Directv supervisor about 40 minutes to figure out how to send an access card, they could not do it while the receiver was in pending mode, so they just added it to my account and credited the $20 card fee.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

GordonGekko said:


> I could not wait (3am Directv closed), the seller had a bunch of them from a business and it was down to one left, turns out they were owned, it took a Directv supervisor about 40 minutes to figure out how to send an access card, they could not do it while the receiver was in pending mode, so they just added it to my account and credited the $20 card fee.


Good, but I'd be kinda worried, taking the word of an eBay seller.

Why would you want an owned H*? Serious question. I don't see any advantage to owning anything but a DVR. Am I missing something?

Rich


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

Rich said:


> Good, but I'd be kinda worried, taking the word of an eBay seller.
> 
> Why would you want an owned H*? Serious question. I don't see any advantage to owning anything but a DVR. Am I missing something?
> 
> Rich


If you wanted one for tailgating and would only be using it a few months a year?


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

GordonGekko said:


> Thanks, I just purchased an H24 on Ebay, seller claims it is owned, I have the receiver ID# and serial number, in the morning I will call Directv, assuming the seller is telling the truth and it is owned, will Directv mail me out an access card?


I sure that works out well for you ! -Good Luck


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

Rich said:


> I've always had to buy the access cards. Can't remember ever buying an actually owned HR that came with an access card. If you can activate it, I would think that wouldn't last too long.
> 
> Rich


I bought a HR54, and 3 HR24's from him last year, came with the cards. No problems at all, and two have been activated for a year now.

I had another owned one about 2 years ago from a different seller with a card, and no issues there either. Not sure why it only works for me.....


----------



## GekkoDBS (Dec 5, 2015)

Rich said:


> Good, but I'd be kinda worried, taking the word of an eBay seller.
> 
> Why would you want an owned H*? Serious question. I don't see any advantage to owning anything but a DVR. Am I missing something?
> 
> Rich


Because everyone here is writing that you have to extend your contract if you buy from Directv, come on now, are you now reporting this is not true?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

GordonGekko said:


> Because everyone here is writing that you have to extend your contract if you buy from Directv, come on now, are you now reporting this is not true?


IIRC, you will have to activate that and the activation will recommit you. I haven't activated any receivers for quite a while...won't that take you back to a commitment? I bought all my HRs and I believe I had to take the 2 year commitment each time I activated one. But, I might be wrong.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

GordonGekko said:


> Because everyone here is writing that you have to extend your contract if you buy from Directv, come on now, are you now reporting this is not true?


I just called Retention, they said you absolutely have to buy an access card and you "may" go into commitment. So, if I were to choose to trust what a D* CSR told me, it may be true. Or not. Call Retention and see what they tell you, I still don't know for sure and I do not trust my memory. What a way to run an airline. "May"...CSRs crack me up.

I had a different reason for buying my owned HRs, I wanted to be able to pop the top and make adjustments. Never considered the commitment thing. Never saw us leaving D*.

Rich


----------



## GekkoDBS (Dec 5, 2015)

Rich said:


> I just called Retention, they said you absolutely have to buy an access card and you "may" go into commitment. So, if I were to choose to trust what a D* CSR told me, it may be true. Or not. Call Retention and see what they tell you, I still don't know for sure and I do not trust my memory. What a way to run an airline. "May"...CSRs crack me up.
> 
> I had a different reason for buying my owned HRs, I wanted to be able to pop the top and make adjustments. Never considered the commitment thing. Never saw us leaving D*.
> 
> Rich


Thanks, others here have written that if you buy an owned receiver you don't have to add any contract time, waiting for someone else to verify this, I'm fairly certain this is true. As far as leaving Directv, it is not for that, it is for when you call for a programming discount, out of contract usually brings better rewards.

Update: Add single receiver without new contract or truck roll?

The thread above confirms if you own the receiver, no contract when you activate it.


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

Correct- no contract on owned receiver. That’s why one can activate/deactivate a couple times a year depending on circumstances. 

It is also recommended to activate via the Premium Care Dept, which is part of Technical Support. Do not go to customer loyalty/retention as they cannot do it correctly (it will end up as leased- had this happen once before). The PC CSR confirmed the other day that the receiver showed up as owned and no contract was initiated on the account. 

Once she activated receiver and access card, the locals in the guide changed from Boise, ID to Milwaukee DMA. All recordings from previous owner played fine too.


----------



## GekkoDBS (Dec 5, 2015)

codespy said:


> Correct- no contract on owned receiver. That's why one can activate/deactivate a couple times a year depending on circumstances.
> 
> It is also recommended to activate via the Premium Care Dept, which is part of Technical Support. Do not go to customer loyalty/retention as they cannot do it correctly (it will end up as leased- had this happen once before). The PC CSR confirmed the other day that the receiver showed up as owned and no contract was initiated on the account.
> 
> Once she activated receiver and access card, the locals in the guide changed from Boise, ID to Milwaukee DMA. All recordings from previous owner played fine too.


Thanks, when the card arrives I'll make sure to request to be transferred to that department, like you said Retention took over 40 minutes just to get the card mailed out. They already charged me the pro rated receiver fee so I'm hoping it is not already marked as leased but at least I know who can change it.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

codespy said:


> Correct- no contract on owned receiver. That's why one can activate/deactivate a couple times a year depending on circumstances.
> 
> It is also recommended to activate via the *Premium Care Dept*, which is part of Technical Support. Do not go to customer loyalty/retention as they cannot do it correctly (it will end up as leased- had this happen once before). The PC CSR confirmed the other day that the receiver showed up as owned and no contract was initiated on the account.
> 
> Once she activated receiver and access card, the locals in the guide changed from Boise, ID to Milwaukee DMA. All recordings from previous owner played fine too.


That must be what they call the Access Card Department now. Used to have its own dedicated phone number.

Rich


----------



## GekkoDBS (Dec 5, 2015)

Rich said:


> That must be what they call the Access Card Department now. Used to have its own dedicated phone number.
> 
> Rich


Do you ask to be transferred to tech support or access card department?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

GordonGekko said:


> Do you ask to be transferred to tech support or access card department?


We used to just call the special number, I guess you'd have to ask for the Premium Care Department. Call the Retention number, 800-824-9077, and ask that CSR to transfer you to the PCD. You won't have to deal with a robovoice. If the PCD works like the Access Card Dept. did, you'll get a CSR that knows what to do with the leased or owned thing. That's a big IF. I know Retention CSRs aren't nearly as good as they were before the merger. I can only hope the PCD retained the ACD folks.

Rich


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

Rich is correct, the old access card number 877-887-7994 number is now dead. Call the loyalty number as Rich listed, and get over to tech support for activating owned equipment. They may or may not transfer you again, depends on the experience of the tech you are speaking with.

Make sure you stress to them it is owned and not leased, so no 12 month extra commitment on the self install.


----------



## GekkoDBS (Dec 5, 2015)

codespy said:


> Rich is correct, the old access card number 877-887-7994 number is now dead. Call the loyalty number as Rich listed, and get over to tech support for activating owned equipment. They may or may not transfer you again, depends on the experience of the tech you are speaking with.
> 
> Make sure you stress to them it is owned and not leased, so no 12 month extra commitment on the self install.


Thanks, do any of the testers have the 0x1036 update and if so can you report any changes made to the GUI.


----------



## I WANT MORE (Oct 3, 2006)

GordonGekko said:


> Thanks, do any of the testers have the 0x1036 update and if so can you report any changes made to the GUI.


I have 1036 and have not noticed any changes.


----------



## GekkoDBS (Dec 5, 2015)

codespy said:


> Rich is correct, the old access card number 877-887-7994 number is now dead. Call the loyalty number as Rich listed, and get over to tech support for activating owned equipment. They may or may not transfer you again, depends on the experience of the tech you are speaking with.
> 
> Make sure you stress to them it is owned and not leased, so no 12 month extra commitment on the self install.


As usual the posters here are correct. 2 hour nightmare on the phone, when I called and they confirmed it was owned and they mailed the new card, they added it as a leased receiver and added 2 years to my contract, not from the original end date of 11/2018 but from the date they added the receiver, Feb/2020. So technical support transferred me to the loyalty department after they activated the new card.

At loyalty it is apparently hit or miss as to the competency of the rep, not like the old days, the first rep was clueless, about one hour and thirty minutes on the phone, you can hear people in the background telling her that the 2 years is tied to the access card and there is nothing they can do, she repeats this, I tell her it has nothing to do with the access card, she says I'll have to be transferred to the card activation team so they can confirm it is an owned receiver but she can't find the number so she will transfer me to Home Solutions, transfers out to some call center in India.

I call back Loyalty, 2nd rep tells me Home Solutions has nothing to do with my situation, she writes up my situation to the escalation department to change the status as owned and roll back my contract end date to the original date, she tells me to look for an email confirming the changes, if nothing by 2 weeks, call back.

This will be the last receiver I try to add as owned, although I can't see adding any more receivers in general, it makes you wonder if Directv does this stuff because most people don't study their bills and they take what they can get away with.


----------



## GekkoDBS (Dec 5, 2015)

Rich said:


> We used to just call the special number, I guess you'd have to ask for the Premium Care Department. Call the Retention number, 800-824-9077, and ask that CSR to transfer you to the PCD. You won't have to deal with a robovoice. If the PCD works like the Access Card Dept. did, you'll get a CSR that knows what to do with the leased or owned thing. That's a big IF. I know Retention CSRs aren't nearly as good as they were before the merger. I can only hope the PCD retained the ACD folks.
> 
> Rich


Yes, this is where I messed up, forgot to recheck your post, might have saved me two hours as I did not ask to be transferred to the Premium Care Department.

It might be worth it to call and try this department even with the escalation team working on this because I have little confidence in the escalation department.


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

GordonGekko said:


> This will be the last receiver I try to add as owned, although I can't see adding any more receivers in general, it makes you wonder if Directv does this stuff because most people don't study their bills and they take what they can get away with.


More likely the number of non-employee residential customers who have owned hardware is so tiny most CSRs don't know how to handle it because they've never done it before.


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

GordonGekko said:


> Yes, this is where I messed up, forgot to recheck your post, might have saved me two hours as I did not ask to be transferred to the Premium Care Department.
> 
> It might be worth it to call and try this department even with the escalation team working on this because I have little confidence in the escalation department.


Gordon- I found my post where this happened to me last year. Nothing can get handled over a phone call. It took over a week but it finally got resolved.

Basically, you got screwed twice here. They activated it as leased and not owned. Secondly, owner installed equipment is only supposed to be 12 months on leased equipment, but DirecTV installed leased equipment is 24 months. Owned self install triggers zero commitment.

Check out my post from last year.......Directv access card line is no longer in service


----------



## GekkoDBS (Dec 5, 2015)

codespy said:


> Gordon- I found my post where this happened to me last year. Nothing can get handled over a phone call. It took over a week but it finally got resolved.
> 
> Basically, you got screwed twice here. They activated it as leased and not owned. Secondly, owner installed equipment is only supposed to be 12 months on leased equipment, but DirecTV installed leased equipment is 24 months. Owned self install triggers zero commitment.
> 
> Check out my post from last year.......Directv access card line is no longer in service


Thank you CodeSpy for looking that up, so I gather it was eventually resolved through email? Your post ended but you did not reveal which department they emailed, do you remember which one?


----------



## GekkoDBS (Dec 5, 2015)

I WANT MORE said:


> I have 1036 and have not noticed any changes.


This morning I got the 0x1036 update, font sizes are the same but they are now bold or a darker shade of bold, channel logos in the guide are much larger, luckily I have not had any of the speed or functionality issues that others have reported and this is still running smooth, HR54.

Fade/Shade still surrounding the progress bar.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

GordonGekko said:


> Yes, this is where I messed up, forgot to recheck your post, might have saved me two hours as I did not ask to be transferred to the Premium Care Department.
> 
> It might be worth it to call and try this department even with the escalation team working on this because *I have little confidence in the escalation department.*


Had you said 'Case Management' I would have nothing but good things to say. I have no faith in what you were told unless Case Management is now the Escalation Department. Even then I'd expect it to be watered down.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

slice1900 said:


> More likely the number of non-employee residential customers who have owned hardware is so tiny most CSRs don't know how to handle it because they've never done it before.


...and they don't know how to say, "I don't know". Another common problem.

Rich


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

GordonGekko said:


> Thank you CodeSpy for looking that up, so I gather it was eventually resolved through email? Your post ended but you did not reveal which department they emailed, do you remember which one?


What I was told by the AQ department is that it was heading up the chain of command to a different department at AT&T corporate via email with all the notes, but he was not be specific about what department it was.

I did receive a general email from DirecTV a day after I posted that, indicating my account was updated but the email didn't say specifically what was updated. I ended up going online to my account and my free upgrade was reinstated, so I could then get the free 4K receiver upgrade. I also called in to tech support where they verified the HR54 was an owned status and there was no commitment attached to my account. That commitment of course changed a week later when the C61K got installed. Hope you can get your situation resolved.


----------



## reubenray (Jun 27, 2002)

Right now I have a HR44 (in the Living Room connected to my 75" 4K Sony) and a HR24 (in the bedroom connected to a non 4K Samsung). If I change the HR44 to a HR54 what would I need also at the main (Sony 4k) area to watch 4K? I don't want to change my HR24 at all. I want to make sure that the main TV area that will get the HR54 will also work with my A/V system. 

I am thinking one of the clients would be the only extra piece of equipment which I would pay the additional $7/month for it. Being I have the Preferred Xtra plan I would have to switch to another plan also that carries the 4K programming.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

reubenray said:


> Right now I have a HR44 (in the Living Room connected to my 75" 4K Sony) and a HR24 (in the bedroom connected to a non 4K Samsung). If I change the HR44 to a HR54 what would I need also at the main (Sony 4k) area to watch 4K? I don't want to change my HR24 at all. I want to make sure that the main TV area that will get the HR54 will also work with my A/V system.
> 
> I am thinking one of the clients would be the only extra piece of equipment which I would pay the additional $7/month for it. Being I have the Preferred Xtra plan I would have to switch to another plan also that carries the 4K programming.


If your Sony 4K HDTV is RVU you can use it as a client with the HR54. If not you'll need a C61K-700 client with the HR54 for 4K.


----------



## Grafixguy (Mar 15, 2008)

If you have 2TVs and insist on keeping that HR24 you will have to pay an additional $7/month for either a 4K client or to activate the RVU.


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

reubenray said:


> Right now I have a HR44 (in the Living Room connected to my 75" 4K Sony) and a HR24 (in the bedroom connected to a non 4K Samsung). If I change the HR44 to a HR54 what would I need also at the main (Sony 4k) area to watch 4K? I don't want to change my HR24 at all. I want to make sure that the main TV area that will get the HR54 will also work with my A/V system.
> 
> I am thinking one of the clients would be the only extra piece of equipment which I would pay the additional $7/month for it. Being I have the Preferred Xtra plan I would have to switch to another plan also that carries the 4K programming.


Change the HR44 to Hr54 and leave it connected to the 4K tv - add a C61K to another input of the TV (or AVR) if your using one-.Your AVR in order to work should have HDMI 2.2 ports .

That's how I use my setup with limited 4K it works well for me

As stated if you use your current 4K with RVU activated -(which) is done at the time of install - it's still a $7 a month charge and should you replace the TV for any reason You will need another service visit ot re-activate the TV - using a c61K you would just remove the receiver and reconnect to any tv with NO service vist.


----------



## reubenray (Jun 27, 2002)

The Sony does have RVU. Being the TV is 3 years old would the C61 be more up to date?

Each time I see something advertised to be in 4K I think why did I get a 4K TV if I am not watching anything in 4K. I know there is not a lot, but I keep hoping more will come out.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

reubenray said:


> would the C61 be more up to date?


indeed


----------



## reubenray (Jun 27, 2002)

Switching to the HR54 plus a C61 may be an option in the future. I checked Directv and they want $300 for the HR54 and I guess $99 for the C61. Directv will have to give me a huge discount off of those prices.

I am trying to remember how I have my Onkyo A/V receiver set up. I believe the audio comes in using an optical connection. I guess Directv would have to do the install also. I hate having someone else mess with my system.


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

reubenray said:


> Switching to the HR54 plus a C61 may be an option in the future. I checked Directv and they want $300 for the HR54 and I guess $99 for the C61. Directv will have to give me a huge discount off of those prices.
> 
> I am trying to remember how I have my Onkyo A/V receiver set up. I believe the audio comes in using an optical connection. I guess Directv would have to do the install also. I hate having someone else mess with my system.


Current price

DIRECTV Genie RVU Server for Whole Home HD-DVR Receiver (HR54) from Solid Signal

CAll 1-800-824-9077 and request 4K upgrade and see what discount they offer.

Or order it from SS and they can remove and activate for you and anything else you need done to your D* account


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

WestDC said:


> Current price
> 
> DIRECTV Genie RVU Server for Whole Home HD-DVR Receiver (HR54) from Solid Signal
> 
> ...


I'd pay that much for an _owned _54. But that's just me.

Rich


----------



## Grafixguy (Mar 15, 2008)

reubenray said:


> Switching to the HR54 plus a C61 may be an option in the future. I checked Directv and they want $300 for the HR54 and I guess $99 for the C61. Directv will have to give me a huge discount off of those prices.
> 
> I am trying to remember how I have my Onkyo A/V receiver set up. I believe the audio comes in using an optical connection. I guess Directv would have to do the install also. I hate having someone else mess with my system.


If you're still in contract, they hold the cards, if you're out of contract, they'll upgrade you for free. Call them and I'm sure you can get all new equipment and a nice discount to offset the fact that you'll have another 2-year contract.


----------



## reubenray (Jun 27, 2002)

Grafixguy said:


> If you're still in contract, they hold the cards, if you're out of contract, they'll upgrade you for free. Call them and I'm sure you can get all new equipment and a nice discount to offset the fact that you'll have another 2-year contract.


I am not in a contract, but I just got $55 off a month for 12 month. When this runs out I may give it a shot. I am thinking of trying the RVU first and if it does not work very good I could then switch to the C61K. Unless it would be part of the deal. Maybe by that time it will be more 4K programming.

Also while reading on the D* website it says I would need the "select" or bigger programming package to receive 4k. There is no "select" package shown on their website.


----------



## GekkoDBS (Dec 5, 2015)

codespy said:


> What I was told by the AQ department is that it was heading up the chain of command to a different department at AT&T corporate via email with all the notes, but he was not be specific about what department it was.
> 
> I did receive a general email from DirecTV a day after I posted that, indicating my account was updated but the email didn't say specifically what was updated. I ended up going online to my account and my free upgrade was reinstated, so I could then get the free 4K receiver upgrade. I also called in to tech support where they verified the HR54 was an owned status and there was no commitment attached to my account. That commitment of course changed a week later when the C61K got installed. Hope you can get your situation resolved.


So if the email never arrives, I gather I have no choice but to call Retention? Any other departments I should try first?


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

They told me it would take about a week to get resolved. Call Retention/Loyalty as they have the ability to check if receiver is leased or owned. If still in leased status, either get transferred to premium care department which is part of technical support, or see if the AQ department still exists and go that route. AQ department is made up of higher-ups, so you can state your case and they forward the information as an email to the unknown department, which is the one capable of changing the status.

It's tough to stay patient with the long process, but you can catch more flies with honey so hopefully they get it resolved. The process does suck though.......


----------



## GekkoDBS (Dec 5, 2015)

codespy said:


> They told me it would take about a week to get resolved. Call Retention/Loyalty as they have the ability to check if receiver is leased or owned. If still in leased status, either get transferred to premium care department which is part of technical support, or see if the AQ department still exists and go that route. AQ department is made up of higher-ups, so you can state your case and they forward the information as an email to the unknown department, which is the one capable of changing the status.
> 
> It's tough to stay patient with the long process, but you can catch more flies with honey so hopefully they get it resolved. The process does suck though.......


Called Retention last Wednesday, she spoke to her Supervisor while I was on hold, she tells me the Supervisor will fix it and call when it is changed, OK, well 6 days later, no phone call, either the Supervisor can change it or not, why the delay?

It sounds like Supervisor BS.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

that's usual, if you read similar complains here


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

GordonGekko said:


> Called Retention last Wednesday, she spoke to her Supervisor while I was on hold, she tells me the Supervisor will fix it and call when it is changed, OK, well 6 days later, no phone call, either the Supervisor can change it or not, why the delay?
> 
> It sounds like Supervisor BS.


Sent you a PM.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

codespy said:


> Sent you a PM.


I've been told I'd get a call back many times. Don't remember that ever happening. I think that's another way of pacifying folks.

Rich


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Rich said:


> I've been told I'd get a call back many times. Don't remember that ever happening. I think that's another way of pacifying folks.
> 
> Rich


CSR pacifying options......"Your case is being escalated."......"A technician will give you a call back."......"Our technicians are working hard to solve your issue."


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

Rich said:


> I've been told I'd get a call back many times. Don't remember that ever happening. I think that's another way of pacifying folks.
> 
> Rich


I 100% agree with you Rich, phone call typically doesn't happen even though they say (and repeated it yesterday when I spoke with a Loyalty CSR) customer will be contacted by phone, email or a letter.

In my case last year, I got a generic email stating my account has been updated, but gave no details on what was updated. I had to call in again and that's when they verified to me that my HR54 was now activated as owned and not leased.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

codespy said:


> I 100% agree with you Rich, phone call typically doesn't happen even though they say (and repeated it yesterday when I spoke with a Loyalty CSR) customer will be contacted by phone, email or a letter.
> 
> In my case last year, I got a generic email stating my account has been updated, but gave no details on what was updated. I had to call in again and that's when they verified to me that my HR54 was now activated as owned and not leased.


All this aggravation is caused by poor training and low wages. You get what you pay for. I gotta say it's a lot better than it was in late 2006. What a nightmare that was.

Rich


----------

